# Webspace geholt, Domain gekauft, HTML geschrieben und dann?



## huppys (24. August 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin dabei endlich mein eigenes Portfolio einzurichten. Ich habe nur ein Problem mit der Website.

Der Stand bisher:

 Ich habe mir kostenlosen Webspace bei bplaced.net besorgt. Die stellten mir einen FTP-Server bereit und ich habe meine fertigen HTML-, CSS- und Bilddateien hochgeladen.

 Danach habe ich eine .de-Domain bei der Gerwan GmbH gekauft, auch erreichbar unter http://www.domain.de. Kostet 6 Euro im Jahr.

Das Problem sieht so aus:

Ich möchte von der meinname.de-Domain aus die start.html auf dem kostenlosen FTP-Server aufrufen. Dazu bietet Domain.de einen kostenlosen redirect via Weiterleitungs-URL oder IP an. Da habe ich unter Weiterleitungs-URL meinname.bplaced.net angegeben, da dies die Adresse ist, mit der ich auf den Webspaceserver zugreifen kann. Dies ist gleichzeitig auch die Adresse des FTP-Servers. Bei bplaced.net habe ich auch angegeben, dass beim Aufrufen von meinname.bplaced.net auf http://www.meinname.de weitergeleitet werden soll. Ich habe auch das entsprechende FTP-Verzeichnis angegeben, in dem die start.html liegt. Ist das überhaupt notwendig?

Aber sobald ich meinname.de aufrufe werde ich nicht zur start.html wetergeleitet, d.h. meine Website wird nicht angezeigt. Was muss noch gemacht werden? Irgendwas mit der .htaccess?

Beste Grüße,

huppys


----------



## chmee (24. August 2010)

Diese aufzurufende "Datei" heisst *index.html*. Einfach umbenennen! Der Gegenversuch : Siehst Du Deine Seite, wenn Du http://www.meinname.de/start.html eingibst und aufrufst?

mfg chmee


----------



## huppys (25. August 2010)

Damit hat es funktioniert. Dankeschön!


----------

